# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Bosch] WAE 16200GR/26 - Λεκέδες στα ρούχα. Θέλω ρουλεμάν?

## apodem

Καλησπέρα.
Έχω 4 χρόνια το Bosch WAE 16200GR/26
Εδώ και 2 μήνες μετά το πλύσιμο, εμφανίζονται κίτρινοι-καφέ λεκέδες στα ρούχα. Τα λευκά πουκάμισα είναι για πέταμα.
Οι πλύσεις γίνονται στους 60 βαθμούς.
Έχουμε αλλάξει 3 απολυμαντικά, σκόνες, υγρά κλπ. Επίσης έχουμε κάνει πλύση 2-3 φορές τους 90 βαθμούς χωρίς ρούχα για να καθαρίσει το πλυντήριο.
Το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο. Κάθε φορά έχουμε λεκέδες όπως μπορείτε να δείτε στις φωτογραφίες.

Προχθές το έλυσα και έβγαλα το συρτάρι που μπαίνει το απορρυπαντικό, μαλακτικό. 
Δεν είχε βρόμα αλλά λέω μπας και φταίει κάτι από κει.
Δεν άλλαξε κάτι.
Έχω τσεκάρει τον κάδο με φακό και δεν είδα πουθενά σκουριά.
Όταν γυρνά ο κάδος δεν κάνει σαν να περνά το μετρό, ούτε έχει τζόγο ο κάδος με το πλαστικό περίβλημα του… ίσα ίσα είναι νορμάλ. Δ
είτε και τις φωτογραφίες από το εξωτερικό ρουλεμάν. Είναι σαν καινούργιο !!!

Έχω κι ένα βίντεο για να ακούσετε ότι δεν κάνει θόρυβο.




Λέτε να φταίει το εσωτερικό ρουλεμάν ?
Μπορεί να «χάνει λάδια» το εσωτερικό ρουλεμάν ή να έχει σκουριάσει ?
Τι λέτε… να το κάνω βίδες και να αλλάξω ρουλεμάν + τσιμούχα ή μπορεί να είναι κάτι άλλο ?
Παρακαλώ την βοήθεια σας.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα μπορούσα να σου δώσω εύκολη απάντηση για τα ρουλεμάν αλλά όχι και 100% γιατί δυσκολεύομαι να δεχτώ για 4ετίας εργαλείο να συμβεί τέτοιο πράγμα . για να σου πω με σιγουριά θα έπρεπε να μπορούσα να δω στο εσωτερικό σημείο και κοντά στον άξονα/τσιμούχα για να το καταλάβω 
έχω ακούσει χίλιες 2 άλλες αιτίες όπως για απορρυπαντικά (θέμα ποιότητας) θέμα ρούχων ... λίγα ενδεικτικά παρακάτω.

Το χλώριο πρέπει να αποφεύγεται. Για την περίπτωση των βαμμένων 

 βαμβακερών, χρησιμοποιείστε λευκαντικό για βαμμένα.

  Τα λευκαντικά είναι προτιμότερα από τα χλωριούχα απορρυπαντικά, τα
   οποία καταστρέφουν τις ίνες των ρούχων.

  Για τα ευπαθή ρούχα να χρησιμοποιείτε ουδέτερα απορρυπαντικά.  Το απορρυπαντικό σε σκόνη θα πρέπει να διαλύεται καλά, ώστε να μη 

 δημιουργούνται λεκέδες. Για τον λόγο αυτό για πλύσιμο στο πλυντήριο σε χαμηλές
      θερμοκρασίες, χρησιμοποιείστε καλύτερα υγρό απορρυπαντικό.

*Τι προκαλεί σε διάφορα σημεία καφέ κηλίδες στα πουκάμισα μου;*

     Κίτρινοι, μαύροι και καφέ λεκέδες μπορεί να εμφανίζονται στα ενδύματα που αποθηκεύονται για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα.
     Αόρατοι λεκέδες μπορούν να αποχρωματίσουν ή να μαυρίζουν με τον χρόνο μέσω της οξείδωσης. Φανταστείτε να πέσει μπύρα σε λευκό t-shirt. Όταν στεγνώσει η περιοχή δεν θα είναι σε θέση να δείτε τον λεκέ. Αν αφήσετε το στίγμα για μία εβδομάδα, μπορεί να φαίνεται χλωμό κίτρινο. Μετά από ένα μήνα, ο ίδιος λεκές μπορεί να εμφανιστεί μαύρος. Έξι μήνες αργότερα, μπορεί να είναι καφετί ολεκές.

και παρακάτω οι συμβουλές από την ίδια την Bosch
• Εσφαλμένη δοσολογία απορρυπαντικού ρούχων. 
• Τηρείτε τις οδηγίες του κατασκευαστή. 

Υπολείμματα απορρυπαντικού πάνω στα ρούχα. 
• Πολλά απορρυπαντικά χωρίς φωσφορικό άλας περιέχουν μη υδατοδιαλυτά κατάλοιπα, που μπορεί να αφήνουν ανοιχτόχρωμους λεκέδες πάνω στα ρούχα. 
Ξεπλύνετε ή βουρτσίστε το ρούχο μόλις στεγνώσει. 

Γκρι κηλίδες πάνω στα ρούχα. 
• Λεκέδες από αλοιφή, λίπος ή λάδι. 
Από την επόμενη πλύση, προσαρμόζετε τη μέγιστη δόση του απορρυπαντικού και επιλέγετε υψηλότερη θερμοκρασία

Αν πάρεις το παρακάτω ... θα το μάθεις με σιγουριά ..
http://www.safe-shop.gr/product_info.php?products_id=288

----------


## chipakos-original

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-4-Video-Is...item54058c3e86

----------


## apodem

Πέτρο και Δημήτρη...

ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας αλλά δεν αλλάξαμε κάτι από αυτά που κάναμε χρόνια. Ούτε τύπο απορρυπαντικού... ούτε τίποτα.
Δεν μπορεί πχ για 4 χρόνια να είναι όλα ΟΚ και ξαφνικά χωρίς να αλλάξεις κάτι να έχεις τους λεκέδες.
Επίσης να πω ότι οι λεκέδες μετά δεν βγαίνουν με τίποτα. Είναι σαν να έχει βάψει το ρούχο.
Φυσικά έχουμε δοκιμάσει και υγρό απορρυπαντικό... ακόμη και χωρίς απορρυπαντικό.... μόνο με νερό !!!

Πιστεύω ότι ποιο εύκολο είναι να λύσω το τύμπανο και να δω ρουλεμάν κλπ, παρά να αγοράσω το μηχάνημα που κάνει τόσα χρήματα.

Τι λέτε ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πέτρο και Δημήτρη...
> ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας αλλά δεν αλλάξαμε κάτι από αυτά που κάναμε χρόνια. Ούτε τύπο απορρυπαντικού... ούτε τίποτα.
> Δεν μπορεί πχ για 4 χρόνια να είναι όλα ΟΚ και ξαφνικά χωρίς να αλλάξεις κάτι να έχεις τους λεκέδες.
> Επίσης να πω ότι οι λεκέδες μετά δεν βγαίνουν με τίποτα. Είναι σαν να έχει βάψει το ρούχο.
> Φυσικά έχουμε δοκιμάσει και υγρό απορρυπαντικό... ακόμη και χωρίς απορρυπαντικό.... μόνο με νερό !!!
> Πιστεύω ότι ποιο εύκολο είναι να λύσω το τύμπανο και να δω ρουλεμάν κλπ, παρά να αγοράσω το μηχάνημα που κάνει τόσα χρήματα.
> Τι λέτε ?





> Επίσης να πω ότι οι λεκέδες μετά δεν βγαίνουν με τίποτα. Είναι σαν να έχει βάψει το ρούχο.


 Το ξέρεις ότι στην φανέλα π.χ. που δείχνεις στην φωτογραφία το φυσικό χρώμα (του υφάσματος) του να είναι το καφέ της κηλίδας? !!!! Το άσπρο βάψιμο του υφάσματος?!! 
Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω να σου πω με σιγουριά . Ίσως χρειάζεται το CSI να διαλευκάνει την υπόθεση εδώ.

Εμπιστεύομαι απόλυτα αυτά που λες (ότι δεν άλλαξες ποτέ τον ρυθμό σου στα απορρυπαντικά) αλλά ίσως δεν εμπιστεύομαι ότι έπλενες και τα ίδια ρούχα που είχες και παλιότερα. (αν πεις ότι τα ίδια αυτά ρούχα που σου κατέστρεψε τα είχες και παλιότερα ) τότε ναι θα πω ότι έχει μεγάλες πιθανότητες να είναι στα ρουλεμάν.

----------


## apodem

τελικά άλλαξα τα ρουλεμάν.
Τώρα είναι όλα ΟΚ. Δες βγαίνουν στα ρούχα λεκέδες.

Μια ερώτηση... μεταξύ άξονα και τσιμούχας... έπρεπε να βάλω γράσο η κάτι άλλο ?

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια και τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές σας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ναι ήθελε .. στο θηλυκό μέρος της τσιμούχας (λάκωμα) . Αλλά και αν δεν έβαλες δεν τρέχει και ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα. Παίρνει λίγο "γρασάρισμα " από το απορρυπαντικό

----------

